# [OT] Ututo, the only free distribution

## jesus_was_rasta

Ciao!

Sono riuscito finalmente a scoprire che distro usa il Profeta del Software Libero, RMS.

Si chiama Ututo-e, è Argentina, ed è Gentoo-based! 

Ecco alcune info:

http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/04/21/195224

Scusate l'OT, ma in fin dei conti qualcosa con Gentoo c'entra!

E poi sai che figo fa sapere e magari aver provato la distro benedetta da Stallman?  :Laughing: 

Saludos!  :Wink: 

EDIT:

Qualcuno se lo chiedeva anche qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-287025-highlight-ututo.html

----------

## randomaze

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> E poi sai che figo fa sapere e magari aver provato la distro benedetta da Stallman?  

 

Sarebbe sopratutto il caso di scoprire se e in cosa differisce da gentoo... se qualcuno la prova e ce lo fa sapere magari risuciamo ad essere un minimo (ma non troppo, intendiamoci) tolleranti verso questa distribuzione  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Quote:*   

> Richard Stallman has described it as "the only free GNU/Linux distro I know of"

 

Mi sembra molto irrispettoso di tutte le altre distribuzioni che fanno dell'essere opensource la propria bandiera... :Evil or Very Mad:   a cominciare da Debian e dal suo contratto sociale innanzitutto  :Rolling Eyes: 

La libertà di scelta tra free software (free as in freedom) o tra software proprietario sta all'utente (l'importante è che ci sia una scelta open per garantire la libertà di scegliere... imporre una scelta open non ha senso) quindi non capisco cosa non vada in tutte le altre distribuzioni che ti consentono tranquillamente di controllare la licenza del software che installi prima di installartelo... gentoo innanzitutte  :Wink:   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Mi sembra molto irrispettoso di tutte le altre distribuzioni che fanno dell'essere opensource la propria bandiera...  a cominciare da Debian e dal suo contratto sociale innanzitutto 

 

Penso che, a differenza di debian, Ututo-e installi solamente software con licenza GPL o compatibile.

Ma non mi chiedete quali pacchetti della debian standard abbiano una licenza difficile da digerire per RMS

----------

## hardskinone

Credo che il fatto sia stata "scelta" da RMS non voglia dir nulla. Mi spiego meglio. Qualsiasi distribuzione può essere completamente libera: basta non installare software non libero. La scelta è dell'utente.

Per creare una distro completamente libera dovresti impedire agli utenti di installare software non libero, ma che libertà sarebbe?

Imho.

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Penso che, a differenza di debian, Ututo-e installi solamente software con licenza GPL o compatibile.
> 
> Ma non mi chiedete quali pacchetti della debian standard abbiano una licenza difficile da digerire per RMS

 

Esiste un pacchetto per Debian, il "Virtual RMS" che ti dice se un software rispetta il Suo volere...  :Laughing: 

C'è poi da dire che i dev di Debian sono arrivati a toglere delle guide (o man pages, non ricordo...) perchè non strettamente GPL... Un po' troppo rigidi, non credete?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silian87

Volevo provarla anche io....

Cmq Stallman ribadisce spesso che la liberta' di scelta non e' la liberta'. Dice che la prima spesso e' la liberta' di scieglirsi un padrone al posto di un altro; la seconda e' quella di un modello di sviluppo totalmente libero e comunitario. 

Mi raccomando... occhio a non fare flames  :Laughing: 

----------

## hardskinone

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'è poi da dire che i dev di Debian sono arrivati a toglere delle guide (o man pages, non ricordo...) perchè non strettamente GPL... Un po' troppo rigidi, non credete? 

 

Si. In teoria si potrebbe fare qualcosa di simile con portage andando a controllare il tag "licence" di ogni pacchetto... mumble mumble.  :Idea: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Esatto, nientedichè!  :Smile: 

Chi si propone di farlo?  :Laughing: 

----------

## sourcez

Penso che Stallman sia fortemente spinto da scelte etiche più che tecniche 

e guai se non lo fosse dato che lui è il padre spirituale dell'OpenSource...

Fa piacere che la distribuzione che usa è basata su gentoo la quale è validissima  

sotto il profilo tecnico, e contemporaneamente non trascura i principi 

fondamentali della comunità OpenSource!

----------

## silian87

Di recente gli ho mandato delle e-mail e mi ha detto che fino a quando gentoo usera' software proprietario la considereranno deprecata (gli avevo proposto di vare una sorta di virtual rms per gentoo), e poi ha concluso con un: "Help ututo!".

Peccato che ututo per ppc non c'e' ancora  :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *sourcez wrote:*   

> lui è il padre spirituale dell'OpenSource...

 

ARRRGGGGHHHHH !!!!  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> ARRRGGGGHHHHH !!!! 
> 
> Coda

 

Se glielo dite vi uccide  :Very Happy: :

open source != free software 

 :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Cmq Stallman ribadisce spesso che la liberta' di scelta non e' la liberta'. Dice che la prima spesso e' la liberta' di scieglirsi un padrone al posto di un altro; la seconda e' quella di un modello di sviluppo totalmente libero e comunitario. 

 

Mi parrebbe già un passo in avanti garantire la libertà di scelta...  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Mi parrebbe già un passo in avanti garantire la libertà di scelta..

 

Senza dubbio... pero' effettivamente questo concetto e' piu' libero se lo interpreti nella sua ottica di programmatore (o di hacker). 

Per la gente comune di solito importa poco, ed effettivamente devo ammettere che io non mi sento cosi' tento in colpa per mettere i drivers propritari della nvidia. Pero' se effettivamente pensi come lui, e ci ragioni su, forse lo capisci.

IMHO non e' sbagliato il dicorso che fa.

----------

## codadilupo

ehmm... sono andato sul sito di ututo-e .... ma, il simbolo di ututo é..... un geco ?????

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> se effettivamente pensi come lui, e ci ragioni su, forse lo capisci

 

Io la penso come lui... per quanto riguarda i principi...

E' sull'applicazione che sono più flessibile  :Wink: 

P.S. ho ottimizzato al minimo il numero di pacchetti con licenze non free contenuti nella mia gentoo.... ma meno di cos' non sono riuscito a fare  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
app-arch/rar-3.4.0: RAR

app-arch/unrar-3.4.3: unRAR

dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01-r2: sun-bcla-java-vm

media-libs/divx4linux-20030428-r1: DIVX

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174: NVIDIA

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r3: NVIDIA

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1: Adobe-X, CID, DEC, DEC-2, IBM-X, NVIDIA-X, NetBSD, SGI, UCB-LBL, XC-2, bigelow-holmes-urw-gmbh-luxi, christopher-g-demetriou, national-semiconductor, nokia, tektronix, the-open-group, todd-c-miller, x-truetype, xfree86-1.0, SGI-B
```

Vorrei sapere come fa ututo-e con le miliardi di licenze di tutti i componenti di xorg  :Rolling Eyes:  .....

----------

## Sparker

Uhm, ma perchè questa fantomatica ututu ha tra i pachetti overnet ed edonkey?

----------

## codadilupo

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Uhm, ma perchè questa fantomatica ututu ha tra i pachetti overnet ed edonkey?

 

qual'e' il problema ? Non ne so molto, ma mi pare che siano prodotti free.

Coda

----------

## assente

Certo che se si "dovrebbe" togliere pure xorg siamo alla frutta... e si rischia solo di avere un'effetto contrario.

Ben vengano prodotti proprietari su linux, certo sarebbe meglio che usassero almeno formati aperti; quello che mi da più fastidio (ahimè) sono i software open source, basati su OS, che funzionano SOLO su Windows(non OS).. vedi DEV-C++, DC++, Emule, Kademlia.. che dire, veramente un pugno allo stomaco  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## hardskinone

 *assente wrote:*   

> ... vedi DEV-C++, DC++, Emule, Kademlia.. che dire, veramente un pugno allo stomaco 

 

[OT] Di Dc++ c'è un tentativo di porting qui.[/OT]

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *assente wrote:*   

> quello che mi da più fastidio (ahimè) sono i software open source, basati su OS, che funzionano SOLO su Windows(non OS).. vedi DEV-C++, DC++, Emule, Kademlia.. che dire, veramente un pugno allo stomaco 

  E perchè mai? è vero che è importante la presenza di sw OS multipiattaforma, per facilitare un eventuale migrazione (o anche solo per avere un ambiente di lavoro più aperto), ma di tutti i sw che tu hai citati nn ce n'è uno su linux  nn presente in linux, in una sua incarnazione. E poi c'è anche da dire che alle volte il porting è impossibile, per via delle librerie usate. intanto apprezziamo il fatto che esistano progetti OS. Intanto i devel per win scoprono un nuovo modo di codare, e chissà che magari si incurioscano di linux o d un progetto multipiattaforma  :Smile:  Mettiamola in chiave positiva: questi programmi aiutano a rendere più respirabile l'aria, quando sei chiuso dietro a delle finestre, cosa non banale  :Wink: 

----------

## sourcez

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ARRRGGGGHHHHH !!!! 
> 
> Coda 
> 
> Se glielo dite vi uccide :
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:   è vero....solo che io come tanti tendiamo sempre a confondere le due cose!

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*   Uhm, ma perchè questa fantomatica ututu ha tra i pachetti overnet ed edonkey? 
> 
> qual'e' il problema ? Non ne so molto, ma mi pare che siano prodotti free.
> 
> 

 

Come la birra, forse. Anzi no, sembra vogliano 20 dollari....

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Come la birra, forse. Anzi no, sembra vogliano 20 dollari....

 

overnet e edankey ? Per quel che mi ricordo, ho visto overnet ed edonkey sul pc di un ragazzo del milug (redhat 7.3  :Wink: ) e non credo avesse pagato nulla... da quando in qua si pagano ?

Coda

----------

## neon

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> overnet e edankey ? [...]da quando in qua si pagano ?

 

$19.95 eDonkey download pay with credit card or check

Le versioni free (as beer) sono quelle che sul sito chiamano basic, che comunque non sono "free as in freedom"

 :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *neon wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   overnet e edankey ? [...]da quando in qua si pagano ? 
> 
> $19.95 eDonkey download pay with credit card or check
> 
> Le versioni free (as beer) sono quelle che sul sito chiamano basic, che comunque non sono "free as in freedom"
> ...

 

mai saputa, 'sta cosa  :Wink: 

Ad ogni modo, questa notte ho provato 'sta ututo-e. Maronna che tormento  :Wink: 

Sia il livecd che il cd di installazione m'han dato dei bei I/O error, ma puo' essere dovuto al cd-rw che ho usato.

L'installazione: dopo aver potuto scegliere a malapena quale disco usare, m'ha formattato la swap e la root (con filesystem obbligatorio ext3).

Un 3/4 d'ora dopo, avevo il sistema installato, senza aver scelto ne' i pacchetti, ne' il boot loader, ne' nulla. All'avvio errori a manetta. Addirittura dice che "autoconfig and local have circular references: continuing". Comunque il sistema parte (Xorg va riscritto, altrimenti non va). Alla fine ho provicchiato qualcosa qua e la'. C'era emerge, c'era il portage. C'era tutto, di gentoo. In pratica si puo' dire che questa ututo-e é di moilto simile al livecdRR4 di L X N A Y, solo che la puoi installare*. Ho letto anche le FAQ, sul sito, dove é specificato che "ututo-e arriva con software libero, ma puoi installare cmq software proprietario, se lo desideri". A questo punto non vedo la differenza, davvero, in termini di licenze dei pacchetti, con gentoo  :Wink: . Forse, ututo-e consente software proprietario solo in overlay, chi lo sa  :Wink: 

* : credo che L X N A Y stia provvedendo a dare la possibilità di installare il suo liveDVD, che quindi risulta una scelta migliore, visto che comprende molti piu' WM, e una scelta di programmi maggiore.

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Sat Apr 30, 2005 7:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lxnay

ehm... L X N A Y  :Wink: 

OT:

un saluto dal livedvd, sto recuperando l`HD del mio server.............................  :Wink:  per fortuna che sono non prevenuto, di piu`!.

----------

## codadilupo

 *lxnay wrote:*   

> ehm... L X N A Y 

 

ehmm... opps  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Mi sembra molto irrispettoso di tutte le altre distribuzioni che fanno dell'essere opensource la propria bandiera...  a cominciare da Debian e dal suo contratto sociale innanzitutto  
> 
> Penso che, a differenza di debian, Ututo-e installi solamente software con licenza GPL o compatibile.
> 
> Ma non mi chiedete quali pacchetti della debian standard abbiano una licenza difficile da digerire per RMS

 

io penso che delle volte questo tipo di estremismo cresce a dismisura diventando esagerazione.

ragazzi vi ricordo che poco tempo fa debian ha fatto un macello per decidere se inserire o meno

all'interno della sua doc gli RFC!!!! in molti (debianisti) erano contrari poiche "..si tratta sempre di copyright.."

OMG

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Grazie a codadilupo per aver provato!  :Very Happy: 

Bene, quindi non c'è niente di eclatante a parte la questione dei pacchetti liberi...

(e a parte i millemila problemi indicati da coda ...  :Twisted Evil:  )

Mah, piuttosto che farsi una ututo loro, non potevano mica proporre una "Gentoo Free as in Freedom"?

Avrebbero avuto tutta la collaborazione della comunità Gentoo!

C'è da dire che se tutti si accontentassero di quel che c'è, beh... lasciamo perdere (Heil, mine Chief Software Architect!  :Laughing:  ) (Zio Bill ricopre quella carica in M$)...

Dunque approvo la volontà di fare cose nuove.

Lo stesso drobbins, se si fosse accontentato di quel che c'era, non c'avrebbe regalato Gentoo!

Però a volte concordo con i fan *BSD, che dicono che mentre noi stiamo lì a discutere quale è la meglio distribuzione di Linux, loro lavorano compatti sullo stesso SO, ottenendo risultati migliori...

Mah...

Comunque fa piacere che RMS abbia dato la sua benedizione ad una distro del Sud America; con tutti i problemi che hanno 'sti poveri cristi chissà che riescano a crearsi un futuro migliore con il software libero!  :Wink: 

----------

## Guglie

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> Però a volte concordo con i fan *BSD, che dicono che mentre noi stiamo lì a discutere quale è la meglio distribuzione di Linux, loro lavorano compatti sullo stesso SO, ottenendo risultati migliori...

 

mica tanto.. non sono informatissimo, ma freeBSD è diversa da openBSD e da netBSD, sopratutto a livello di sviluppo

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *Guglie wrote:*   

>  *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   Però a volte concordo con i fan *BSD, che dicono che mentre noi stiamo lì a discutere quale è la meglio distribuzione di Linux, loro lavorano compatti sullo stesso SO, ottenendo risultati migliori... 
> 
> mica tanto.. non sono informatissimo, ma freeBSD è diversa da openBSD e da netBSD, sopratutto a livello di sviluppo

 

lì si tratta proprio di 3 kernel diversi, per questo il discorso del primo quote ha poco senso... BSD è paradossalmente più frazionato di Linuccio  :Wink: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Ah sì?

Bene, figuraccia anche stavolta  :Embarassed: 

Eppure questa critica mossa dai diavoletti ai pinguini l'ho trovata parecchie volte per la rete...

E io che pensavo che il kernel dei tre BSD fosse il medesimo...  :Confused: 

Bene, ho imparato qualcosa anche oggi!  :Razz: 

----------

## hardskinone

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> Ah sì?
> 
> Eppure questa critica mossa dai diavoletti ai pinguini l'ho trovata parecchie volte per la rete...
> 
> 

 

Semplice invidia...  :Cool: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

>  *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   Ah sì?
> 
> Eppure questa critica mossa dai diavoletti ai pinguini l'ho trovata parecchie volte per la rete...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Brutta bestia l'invidia!  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> Eppure questa critica mossa dai diavoletti ai pinguini l'ho trovata parecchie volte per la rete...
> 
> E io che pensavo che il kernel dei tre BSD fosse il medesimo...  

 

No no, il kernel é differente anche se il porting di feature da un kernel all'altro é molto diffuso.

Loro sarebbero meno frazionati perché hanno (principalmente) solo 4 possibilità: Open, Free, Net e DragonFly che sono tra loro abbastanza distanti come intenti (a parte DragonFly che é un fork di FreeBSD...).

----------

## Cazzantonio

La differenza sostanziale nello sviluppo dei kernel *BSD e Linux è che i primi hanno un team di sviluppo centralizzato che lavora in modo coordinato... Linux invece viene sviluppato un po' alla rinfusa sotto la supervisione di Torvalds e di pochi altri

(inoltre il kernel Linux ha la spiacevole caratteristica di essere pochissimo commentato.... non è comodo lavorarci sopra, almeno stando a quanto mi dice chi ci lavora...)

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Sia il livecd che il cd di installazione m'han dato dei bei I/O error, ma puo' essere dovuto al cd-rw che ho usato.

 

Lo sai che lo da anche a me..... e va in kernel panic... pensavo fosse il mio masterizzatore... invece si vede che e' proprio un problema... anche perche' me lo  da con due lettori cd diversi.

----------

## neon

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> La differenza sostanziale nello sviluppo dei kernel *BSD e Linux ï¿½ che i primi hanno un team di sviluppo centralizzato che lavora in modo coordinato... Linux invece viene sviluppato un po' alla rinfusa sotto la supervisione di Torvalds e di pochi altri

 

La cattedrale ed il bazaar?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ma quello non era il paragone tra sviluppodi sw proprietario Vs sw libero?

Il mondo BSD è un po' meno caotico, ma cmq come per il kernel linux, chiunue ci può collaborare  :Smile: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ma quello non era il paragone tra sviluppodi sw proprietario Vs sw libero?
> 
> 

 

esatto  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

Comunque, tornando in topic, la distro offre supporto per almeno 2 software proprietari, closed source e "free as a free beer".

Per essere 100% approvata da FSF dovrebbe essere completamente "free as in freedom".

Quindi non è 100% free nè più nè meno di Gentoo.

L'unica differenza è che Gentoo offre supporto per software a pagamento e Ututu no.

Ma non mi pare che secondo il pensiero di Stallman basti che un software sia gratis, ma deve essere anche open-source e "free as in freedom"

O mi sono perso qualche puntata?

----------

